# :

## Mariya78

,  -

    () ,   :    
 :
1.     ?     ,     (    )         , .      ,    .    ? 
2.        (  2018 )     ?  , ,  ?    ?

----------

> 1.     ?


 ,    



> , .      ,


 ?      ,        ,

----------

> , ,  ?


   ( , , ,     )  :

----------


## Mariya78

,    ,    ,   , .      ,         (   ),
    ,    ,   ,      ,           ?     - ,        (      1   ,     )

----------

> .


   ,     . 



> 


,      ,        .       .       ?  ,        .  ,    ,   50 ,   50    



> - ,


  ,   -   ,       .        . 
  1 -   ,       .             .

----------


## Mariya78

> ,    
> 
>  ?      ,        ,


 ,   :
,      , , ,       :   ,        1  2016 (. 1 . 2 . 2   29  2015 .  182- )

----------


## Mariya78

> .


   ,   -,  ,  ,       ,    ?

----------

> ,   :
> ,      , , ,       :   ,        1  2016 (. 1 . 2 . 2   29  2015 .  182- )


    ,          .       ,          ,          ?

----------

> ,          .       ,          ,          ?


      ?

----------

> ?


    ?

----------

> ?


  ,         .    .

----------

> ,         .    .


   ,      ,

----------


## Mariya78

,  ,        -,  ,    ?    ?
     , ,   ?     ,            ?

----------

> ?


,   .



> ?


   -      .
    .



> , ,   ?


,     ,       
       .           (,    ).

----------


## Mariya78

,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


    .  ,        .

----------

> ?


,    .

----------

> .


 -  - ,    .         .
       .  , . :Abuse:

----------

> .  , .


   :          ,  ..  ,   ..,   ,      ,

----------

!     + .    .       .,.        (    )?     ?    ?
     (, )    ?
  .

----------

> ?    ?


   .  ,                  . 
     .      ,    ,   -    .   30     1    -      . 
-           .       .      .      15

----------

.  ,  .       ))) 
     ,       ?

----------

(   10-22,    5 )?

----------

> 


,  .   ( )  (    )  .     .       .    .        .



> ,       ?


       .   : , , ,   ..   .

----------

> .  ,                  . 
>      .      ,    ,   -    .   30     1    -      . 
> -           .       .      .      15


!   ,    ,        (      , ):    ,   ,   ,          (, , , , ),  ?

----------


## Mariya78

-,
   ()         ,       (.       ,  ),    ,          ,   ?          ,      ,      ,    ?         ?

----------


## alex1sol

*Mariya78*,     - -    .   .

----------


## Mariya78



----------


## 32

!           . ,    .  ,         (     1  ,            ).    "   "     -     - ?         ,        . ,   ,  20        12      , ?     ,       ?          ?

----------

> ,


 .

----------


## 32

?

----------



----------


## 32

! ,         .            , ?

----------

> , ?


.

----------


## BNS

,                                  :
1.      ,      ,              3-     
2.      -       -(          )        
3     
3.        20              12
?

----------

